
New Scanners and Conveyers Could Make Airline Security Faster and Safer - m_haggar
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-27/new-scanners-and-conveyers-could-make-airline-security-faster-and-safer
======
Canada
Looking under my clothes is unacceptable. I don't care if it's fast or
automated.

------
chrismcb
Does it need to be safer?

